# LR CC: Face detection works not really good



## lightroomer (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi,

have a look, which faces LR detects:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b5snwacsm6f8l6y/face_detection.JPG?dl=0

In another folder almost every picture with no face has a fail detection.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 25, 2015)

It shows that LR face detection is tuned to be optimistic. I would rather the initial scan show images that were not faces rather than not detect images with valid faces.  The face scanning function improves with user input. Once you confirm and assign some faces, the process improves greatly.  I've seen face recognition tables in the LR catalog since LR4. So, this is something the Adobe has been working on for some time. The results seen in this initial release is about what I expected for an a=initial face detection effort.  I'm thinking that LRCC/6 decimal release will only improve upon the process.


----------

